

Why Zynga Is Leaving Money On The Table - rabble
http://betab.ly/pTPoCB

======
obiefernandez
Don't know what to make of the fact that they use the phrase "get you rich"
liberally in their API docs. Check out how the financing works"

"In gambling, the house must have enough money on hand to cover all the bets
currently in play. This amount limits the number of current users and the
amount they’re risking. Betable can provide the house’s backing or you, the
game creator can be the house. If Betable provides the backing of the house,
Betable does a 70% / 30% revenue share in favor of Betable because it is
taking all of the risk instead of the normal 50% / 50% split."

From <http://beta.betable.com/documents/betable_api_spec_v10.pdf>

~~~
chgriffin
Real-money gambling historically generates over 100X more ARPU than typical
social gaming revenue streams, so even with that rev split, game developers
stand to make much more money than they currently do. Also, unlike other
platforms that game developers are sharing their revenues with (iOS, AdMob,
etc.), Betable is processing all of the transactions and resolutions related
to real-money gambling play. In other words, Betable is much more hands on
with helping the developer make money.

------
justinpincar
Interesting read - looks like Betable could carve out a big piece of the game.
Would like to see some citations for those numbers though.

~~~
davidtyleryork
If you follow through the hyperlinks, they are the sources of the nearby data.
We can formally cite at the bottom if that is where people are looking for the
information.

------
JonLim
I don't think Zynga is really leaving money on the table - they don't have the
licenses for the gambling they're talking about in this post, so the money
isn't really ON the table.

Interesting article, but I am sure Zynga would need their own gambling license
to make these games instead of using something like Betably.

Just my two cents.

~~~
davidtyleryork
We cannot disclose at this time, but let's just say that that won't be a
problem :)

------
ismaell
I would say tricky, but if they could get away with this, it's a big win. A
legal way to get money out of the games would be significantly more attractive
for gamers than what they do now in black markets. We know it happens...

------
ctide
Has everyone already forgotten the recent implosion of poker? I'm sure smaller
companies can get away with this by flying under the radar, but should the
biggest player in the game go down this road it'd be a short lived trip.

------
a3camero
Short version: gambling could make more money than Zynga's virtual good sales
model.

~~~
davidtyleryork
Yes and no. We also believe that there is a huge opportunity to merge gambling
and gaming in an engaging way.

